# Blue lights to flower



## noodles (Feb 7, 2007)

I thought I read somewhere that blue lights were good to use during the flowering cycle. Is that true?  Could someone please let me now. 

Later


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 7, 2007)

red spectrum for flower- blue for veg


----------



## noodles (Feb 8, 2007)

The red light is going to produce more females is that right or is the red color just good to use when flowering?:ccc:


----------



## funstarfish (Feb 8, 2007)

it is a more close representation of the autumn or late summer sun which is stronger in the red spectrum than the spring and early summer sun.  im no scientist, but it has something to do with where the autumn sun is in the horizon.


----------



## noodles (Feb 8, 2007)

Would a red LED work.  Does anyone know if this would work?


----------



## Brouli (Feb 8, 2007)

use search engine and check there is a lot of posts on led


----------



## newgreenthumb (Feb 22, 2007)

The blue in the light you are referring to is not an actual blue light bulb but the spectum of light given off by the daylight spectrum bulb.  This actual blue light that is used by plants is not visible to the human eye.


----------



## Kindbud (Feb 23, 2007)

I got 2 orange flood lights on my drag tree would them orange flood lights work?


----------

